# Font size excessively large [Solved]



## dalpets (Apr 15, 2021)

I have three computers running 12.2. Two have medium size fonts in Lumina desktop. The 3rd has excessively large fonts such that I am unable to complete the configuration of Thunderbird email.
It seem this might be a function of the computer's hardware rather than bsd.
How do I reduce the fonts to an acceptable size?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2021)

Look at the resolution. If you have a low resolution fonts will appear bigger. An 8 point font looks a lot bigger on 800x600 than 1920x1080 for example.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 15, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Look at the resolution. If you have a low resolution fonts will appear bigger. An 8 point font looks a lot bigger on 800x600 than 1920x1080 for example.


the default is 640x480 with no options.
I suppose the only fix is a higher end graphics card.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I suppose the only fix is a higher end graphics card.


What graphics card does it have now?


----------



## dalpets (Apr 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What graphics card does it have now?


 The Gigabyte GV-N210SL-1GI Rev 1.1; PCIE2 x 16: digital max 2560x1600;  analog 2048x1536
motherboard Gigabyte 945GCM-S2L
I think the present unsatisfactory resolution might be the onboard video that is being picked up by the OS.
If so how do I stop that being used & replacing it with the card specs? Can I make that change on the fly?


----------



## matt_k (Apr 16, 2021)

I suggest that you read the relevant handbook entry on Xorg graphics. Maybe you are missing the relevant graphics card driver.
Anyway, you did not provide enough info, what you did, which step of the handbook didnt work, whatever, maybe you are approaching it from the other end, starting from fonts, while fonts are only a symptom of some more basic thing not working


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2021)

dalpets said:


> The Gigabyte GV-N210SL-1GI Rev 1.1; PCIE2 x 16: digital max 2560x1600; analog 2048x1536


That's a Geforce 210, install x11/nvidia-driver-340. And create a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier "Card0"
        Driver     "nvidia"
EndSection
```


----------



## dalpets (Apr 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> That's a Geforce 210, install x11/nvidia-driver-340. And create a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...


 I get the below error message. All I have done is loaded the driver (as a pkg) & enabled the linux command also as per below. I'm not sure how to deal with the rest of the message & need your further help. Thanks

linux_enable="YES"

to your /etc/rc.conf.

If X.org cannot start and reports

        (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier.

in /var/log/Xorg.0.log while actually you have ``options SYSVSHM''
enabled in kernel, the sysctl ``kern.ipc.shmall'' should be increased.

Starting with version 358.09, some important functionality of the driver
has been broken out into a separate kernel module, nvidia-modeset.ko.
Users that experience hangs when starting X11 server, or observe

        (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
        (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"

in /var/log/Xorg.0.log should replace ``nvidia'' with ``nvidia-modeset''
in their /boot/loader.conf or /etc/rc.conf configuration files, depending
on how they prefer to load NVidia driver kernel module.

See /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README for more information.
root@Mistletoe:~ #


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2021)

You don't need to enable Linux. 



dalpets said:


> Starting with version 358.09, some important functionality of the driver
> has been broken out into a separate kernel module, nvidia-modeset.ko.


You installed x11/nvidia-driver didn't you? You need to install x11/nvidia-driver-340. This is a relatively old card so you need to use the legacy driver.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 16, 2021)

Did exactly what you recommended, but gives the above error message. I cannot boot into the system now. Tried fsck without success.


----------



## dalpets (Apr 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> You don't need to enable Linux.


The error message told me to do that. I can't delete it because I can't boot into the GUI now.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 16, 2021)

Maybe setting the BusId in xorg.conf
pciconf -lv


----------



## vg (Apr 16, 2021)

> On install:
> To use these drivers, make sure that you have loaded the NVidia kernel
> module, by running
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin Butski (Apr 16, 2021)

/boot/loader.conf

nvidia_load="YES"


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 16, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I get the below error message.


That's no error message, that's a post-install message of the x11/nvidia-driver-340 package:






						pkg-message.in « files « nvidia-driver « x11 - ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				



You can call up the message on your system executing `pkg info -D nvidia-driver-340` pkg-info(8).

Have you set in /etc/rc.conf

```
kld_list="nvidia"
```
(or what Kevin Butski suggested)

and created the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf SirDice provided?


----------



## dalpets (Apr 17, 2021)

SirDice said:


> That's a Geforce 210, install x11/nvidia-driver-340. And create a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...


* system says it is 'unable to create' above directory.
* What is the significance of your double reference to 'port'?
* I get x12 references to Nvidia GT21 in the starup script?
* no reduction in font size


----------



## dalpets (Apr 17, 2021)

installed Geforce 1030. It works without any configuration. Resolutions now OK @ 1680x1050 & 640x480. Solved!


----------

